
Trump's FCC announces plans to kill net neutrality - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/trumps-fcc-announces-plans-to-kill-net-neutrality/
======
foxyv
Spectrum internet, now with over 100 websites. Get our premium package for
just $60 a month more with access to Netflix, Amazon, and CBS! (Memberships
not included...)

------
skyde
:(

------
w0m
:(

